# Java Geburtstagsliste erstellen



## Karl Hermann (15. Dez 2010)

Hi, ich habe zu hause eine .txt Datei mit einer Klassenliste, welche vorlgendermaßen angelegt ist.

Nr;Name;Vorname;Geburtstag;Note1;Note2;Mündliche Note

als es sieht z.b. so aus:
1;Mustermann;Heinz;01.01.1993;4;3;2;
2;Musterfrau;Christina;02.02.1993;6;6;6

Ich muss jetzt eine Geburtstagsliste von der Klassenliste ausgeben lassen(sortiert nach Geburtstagen pro Jahr).
Nach der Ausgabe soll gefragt werden, ob die Liste abgespeichert werden soll.
Wenn ja, dann soll sie als .txt datei gespeichert werden.

Wie mache ich das genau.
Insbesondere habe ich Probleme beim sortieren der Geburtstage und wie man die Geburtstagsliste dann als .txt datei speichert.

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar:toll:


----------



## ARadauer (15. Dez 2010)

Klasse for die Personen machen, klasse implementiert Comparable 
mit BufferedReader zeilenweise lesen
Objekte erzeugen, mit den werte aus der zeile die zu mit split zerteilst...
In liste halten
Mit BufferedWritter wieder schreiben...

schau mal wie weit du kommst
bei konkreteren Fragen helf ich dir gerne weiter aber hier einfach die Aufgabenstellung zu posten das ist ein bisschen wenig...


----------



## Karl Hermann (15. Dez 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich eine klare Antwort und nicht so etwas unverständliches.                     Ein Beispiel wäre ganz gut!!! ;-)

sorry, war nicht so gemeint!!! Hat mich nur ein bisschen aufgeregt!!! Bleibe sonst sitzen!!! :joke:

Un das DARF nicht passieren;(
Bitte helft mir

Sorry, das war ein Doppelpost. Ah, das war ja sogar schon der 3. muhaha   :-D

Ich bins der Karl Hermann und ein Sparfuchs!.

Helft mir!!!


----------



## MiDniGG (15. Dez 2010)

Wow. Kann das mal bitte ein Mod unterbinden. So viel ... auf einmal... -.-'

Ansonsten @Karl Hermann: Wie wäre es, wenn Du mal damit anfängst was Dir ARadauer gesagt hat. Glaubst Du wirklich wir schreiben Dir hier schnell Deine Hausaufgaben zusammen? :-D


----------



## Karl Hermann (15. Dez 2010)

Was ist ein Mod?
Meinst du die Modulo Rechnung??

Und was soll unterbunden werden?

Kennt Ihr Gerald Asamoah (ohohoh)?


----------



## Orothred (15. Dez 2010)

Also irgendwas läuft bei dir schief hab ich das Gefühl...^^

Dir wurde ein Lösungsansatz gepostet, wenn du damit nix anfangen kannst fehlen dir ganz elementare Grundlagen, dann würde ich erstmal ein paar Anfänger-Tutorials lesen.

Ansonsten sollten dir die Hinweise weiterhelfen. Eine konkrete Lösung wird dir hier keiner posten, dann fehlt der Lerneffekt ja vollkommen...


----------



## ARadauer (15. Dez 2010)

Karl Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte eigentlich eine klare Antwort und nicht so etwas unverständliches.                     Ein Beispiel wäre ganz gut!!! ;-)


ein Beispiel wäre die fertige Lösung...



> sorry, war nicht so gemeint!!! Hat mich nur ein bisschen aufgeregt!!! Bleibe sonst sitzen!!! :joke:
> 
> Un das DARF nicht passieren;(


tja dann mach was? Hast dir schon angesehen, wie man mit bufferedReader zeilenweise eine Textdatei einließt? nein? warum nicht? du willst doch nicht sitzen bleiben...


----------



## maki (15. Dez 2010)

*verschoben*

@Karl Hermann

Du solltest deine Thread ins richtige Unterforum stellen: Hausaufgaben

Die anderen Foren bleiben Personen vorbehalten, die Interesse an Java haben und Eigeninitiative zeigen.
Überlege dir auch genau ob du nochmals den Modalarm auslösen möchtest weil du der Meinung bist dass die Antworten "wenig hilfreich" waren.

*geschlossen*


----------

